# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Мотивация

## JAHolper

Думаю, большинство из нас осознаёт что каждому человеку на протяжении всей жизни нужна мотивация. Кто-то более ленив, кто-то менее, но никто не сможет добиться хоть малейших поставленных целей, не имея мотивации для движения к ним. Давайте обсудим способы мотивации и попытаемся узнать секреты её бесконечного потока, как жизненно важного эликсира.

----------


## Mashulya

а я считаю, что мужчину должен мотивировать не какой-то мужик с экрана, а женщина, которая рядом, и, естественно, наоборот. Т.е. должна быть некая взаимодополняемость

----------


## Sanych

> а я считаю, что мужчину должен мотивировать не какой-то мужик с экрана, а женщина, которая рядом, и, естественно, наоборот. Т.е. должна быть некая взаимодополняемость


Согласен.

----------


## JAHolper

Машуля, это очень прекрасно, что ты так считаешь, но раз уж не мотивирует женщина, может быть поищем другие способы? Мне кажется было бы не плохо найти источники самомотивации, не зависящие от третьих лиц.

----------


## Mashulya

> Машуля, это очень прекрасно, что ты так считаешь, но раз уж не мотивирует женщина, может быть поищем другие способы? Мне кажется было бы не плохо найти источники самомотивации, не зависящие от третьих лиц.


Коля, мотивация предполагает мотиватора, как ни крути

p.s. ты считаешь, что я тебя не мотивирую??? приезжай домой, я займусь твоим воспитанием!

----------


## JAHolper

А человек не может быть сам для себя мотиватором? Мотивация не может идти из его головы?

P.S. не переходим на личности, пожалуйста.

----------


## Mashulya

> А человек не может быть сам для себя мотиватором? Мотивация не может идти из его головы?
> 
> P.S. не переходим на личности, пожалуйста.


атата, как заволновался сразу.... 
мотивация есть побуждение к действию, даже если это самомотивация, на нее влияют внешние факторы, а еще больше люди, которые дают пример.... сможешь ли ты себя мотивировать на что-то сидя на острове без единой души вокруг????

----------


## JAHolper

Робинзон Крузо как-то мотивировал себя чтобы прожить 28 лет на необитаемом острове. (и у него были реальные прототипы)
Или ты полностью отрицаешь, что на неё влияют не только внешние факторы, но и внутренние (т.е. мышление подопытного)?

Конечно же мотивируем мы себя глядя на готовые примеры. Есть у нас в примерах сосед Гена, который бухает, бьёт жену и всё время заходит чтобы занять денег. Здесь мы мотивируем себя от противного, т.е. чтобы не стать "лучшим другом" Гены. И есть у нас в примерах дядя Коля, который сделал бизнес на тротуарной плитке и каждый месяц возит жену на Карибы. Здесь мы должны мотивировать себя действовать по жизни в ритме дяди Коли.

----------


## JAHolper

А пока Машуля размышляет, я хотел бы вернуться к первому её сообщению. По поводу мотивации женщиной. Так уж сложилось, что рядом с нами находятся совершенно обычные люди. И любимый человек редко обладает какими-то способностями к мотивации окружающих... Вся мотивация обычно сводится к упрёкам и скандалам. На такой мотивации великих целей не достигнешь, скорее потеряешь любимого человека.

В данном видео описано как большинство родителей 
мотивируют своих детей на счастливую жизнь...

----------


## Mashulya

а говорил про личности...
в общем, что касается мотивации любимым человеком... эта мотивация упирается в самомотивацию... сколько барана не мотивируй, он все равно будет воспринимать все в штыки... иногда стоит прислушиваться, а не доказывать свою правоту...

----------


## Demention

*JAHolper*, хорошее видео, чаще всего именно так и бывает. Либо скандалы и оскорбления, либо просто упрёки. Это всё начинает сбивать с толку человека, и он ставит под сомнение свои цели и взгляды, позиции. 
Предлагаю заменить ролик из первого поста роликом из девятого)

----------


## JAHolper

Да ладно, что там менять, ролик посмотрел и забыл, он жизни не изменит, а мы можем.










>

----------


## Роман

Лично мне ролик понравился. Особенно впечатляет момент, когда атлет выпрыгивает на тумбу. К сведению: на Древнем Востоке "прыгучесть" тренировали, выпрыгивая из выкопанной ямы на край. Постепенно яму углубляли, таким образом "повышая планку".

----------


## JAHolper

Мотивация - это ключ к успеху. Если
вы умеете мотивировать себя, вы
будете добиваться положительных
результатов во всем, что вы делаете.
Но вдохновение необходимо вам в
течение всего дня. Вот несколько способов получить его:

*Просыпайтесь рано*
Если утром вам не надо никуда
бежать сломя голову и у вас в
запасе достаточно времени, чтобы
морально и физически подготовиться к предстоящему
дню, вы чувствуете себя более
уверенно и спокойно. От того, как
вы начнете свой день, зависит то,
как он пройдет.

Выберите "*цитату дня*" Выберите вдохновляющую цитату
утром и держите ее в голове в
течение всего дня. Как только вам
понадобиться дополнительная
мотивация, вспомните о ней. Таким
образом, у вас всегда будет что-то, что подбодрит вас и поможет
избавиться от негативных мыслей.

*Ищите положительные стороны*
Одна из основных причин потери
мотивации – это негативное
отношение к происходящему вокруг. Каждый раз, когда в вашей
голове появляются отрицательные
мысли, вы теряете часть своей
энергии. Если они живут в вашей
голове постоянно, вы чувствуете
себя опустошенными и встревоженными в течение всего
дня. Ищите положительные
стороны во всем, что происходит с
вами. Даже если с вами случилась
неудача, подумайте о ценном
опыте, который вы приобрели. 

*Помогайте другим*
Помощь другим всегда мотивирует.
Когда вы помогаете кому-то решать
проблемы, вы отвлекаетесь от
своих собственных. Это не значит,
что вы бежите от них, просто они начинают вам казаться менее
крупными и пугающими. Кроме
того, благодарность людей и
осознание того, что вы совершили
доброе дело дает массу
позитивных эмоций. Чтобы улучшить собственную жизнь,
сделайте лучше жизнь других.

*Будьте победителем*
Победа или поражение – это в
первую очередь ваш выбор. Ничто
не может заставить вас проиграть, если вы сами этого не позволите.
Так будьте победителем. Если вы
дадите себе такую установку, вам
придется быть сильными,
отважными и находчивыми в
течение всего дня. Вы не позволите проблемам победить вас.

Источник: хз

----------


## JAHolper

Прекрасный способ собственной мотивации - покинуть свою зону комфорта.
Как только вы из неё вышли, сразу начнёте что-то делать, что-то предпринимать в своей жизни.

Об этом знает даже доктор Попов

----------


## Belov

Меня мотивирует желание дать моей семье достойный уровень жизни

----------


## Vlad99

> Меня мотивирует желание дать моей семье достойный уровень жизни


Согласна! Для меня это тоже отличная мотивация. В последнее время очень часто смотрю мотивационные и бизнес тренинги. Очень понравились [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Повышают финансовую грамотность, много отличных советов по ведению собственного дела и мотивация к лучшей жизни.

----------

